# Altisource



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

Anyone know what's going on with the RFP for Pre foreclosure dept at Altisource?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

i was wondering if anyone had any more information on this as well? anyone know what areas they are doing the rfp in?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

Activepp said:


> i was wondering if anyone had any more information on this as well? anyone know what areas they are doing the rfp in?


I believe it is throughout the US for Pre Foreclosure properties only. If you hear any further information please message me and I will do the same.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

All our Altisource work hit a wall in Nov... Just last week we got our first WO since then for a pre-sale refresh and well the locks were changed, no lock box and our fancy-dancy Anaconda digital lock was no where to be seen!

Got a trip charge out of them, but would rather see constant work! And got a few of them Anaconda locks sitting on the shelf that we would like to get some $$ back on :blink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

It's so hard to judge what is going on with them. Do you work for both departments? REO and Pre Foreclosure?


----------

